
IBM develops 'instantaneous' memory, 100x faster than flash - shawndumas
http://m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/30/embargo-ibm-develops-instantaneous-memory-100x-faster-than-fl/&category=classic&postPage=1
======
gulbrandr
already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712607>

